# Another Damn New Video from my band...



## The Cack (Jan 11, 2012)

We wrote this shit on request, bitches. If you want, check out other ones we did at www.youllhavetowalk.wordpress.com/virtual-busking-experience/


----------



## absurdtoast (Jan 12, 2012)

awesome song..and awesome video...I ended up watchin a bunch of your videos.....they rule.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jan 12, 2012)

<----- Cackhead! .......... you guys are awesome


----------



## The Cack (Jan 13, 2012)

awwwwwww... I feel the love (or it might be the contact shroom high....)


----------



## bicycle (Jan 13, 2012)

eh..... ok...


----------



## absurdtoast (Jan 13, 2012)

I am glad you exist cause this is quite enjoyable. I was gonna post a bunch more of your videos that I like...maybe later. But yeah...thanks for existing and improving my day and you have all these awesome locations of your videos...I'm still a bit obsessed with the first song n its catchy chorus.


----------



## The Cack (Jan 17, 2012)

absurdtoast said:


> I am glad you exist cause this is quite enjoyable. I was gonna post a bunch more of your videos that I like...maybe later. But yeah...thanks for existing and improving my day and you have all these awesome locations of your videos...I'm still a bit obsessed with the first song n its catchy chorus.



THANKS, absurdtoast! I gotta post another one we did in this parking lot last night...


----------

